# Escribano Point/Grassy Point?



## rthensley (May 31, 2015)

Will be making the trip from Virginia to Escribano Point WMA on Saturday. Camping at the Bayou Campground. Will be my first time there. Hope a minnow trap in the creek at night will provide some live bait. 


Plan on canoe fishing the creek to the bay. Guess I will throw paddle tails in the creek. Maybe some top water real early. 


No clue what to do if I end up taking the canoe into the bay. Guess throw the same stuff around any structure near the banks. Maybe use whatever the minnow trap catches.


Plan on spending a couple of days fishing the surf. Probably around Navarre. Have never caught a legal Pompano. 


I only get to saltwater fish once or twice a year. Any advice would be appreciated. Any suggestions on where else to fish? 


Thanks.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Watch out for alligators. 

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

Watch out for the meth heads in 4x4s that ride the trails around camp at night


----------



## fishboy (Oct 6, 2007)

It’s a cool campground and looks fishy in the creek. I’d bet the trout and reds are around the mouth of the creek or just outside on the bars and drop-offs ou of the creek. Surf fishing is just getting started really. Fish around high tide if possible either side of it and use fresh or live bait. Have fun and I haven’t camped there just gone and checked it out, I know there’s a good number of black bears on that wma but guess there could be some meth heads too. I’d keep one chambered


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

John B. said:


> Watch out for alligators.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk




This 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

stevenattsu said:


> Watch out for the meth heads in 4x4s that ride the trails around camp at night


I would worry about the meth heads more then the gators and bears haha


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Bring skeeter spray, the no see'ums can tote you off. But I'm thinking it may be cool enough to keep them away, but bring a can just in case.


----------



## rthensley (May 31, 2015)

Let's see.....gators, meth heads, bears, gators, no see ums, and more meth heads. Starting to sound like a big time.


----------



## Brads (Jun 12, 2016)

rthensley said:


> Will be making the trip from Virginia to Escribano Point WMA on Saturday. Camping at the Bayou Campground. Will be my first time there. Hope a minnow trap in the creek at night will provide some live bait.
> 
> 
> Plan on canoe fishing the creek to the bay. Guess I will throw paddle tails in the creek. Maybe some top water real early.
> ...


If you can stand in your canoe safety sight fishing for reds is a blast. I’ve done well with a 1/8 jig head and some gulp or live/dead shrimp. There spooky in the flats. Cast out in front and try to anticipate movement or sometimes it better to leave it and let them swim by and pick it up. If conditions fail due to wind which is likely you always have the shoreline. Carolina rigs, popping corks/ DOA makes a decent one will also get the job done. Lastly you can do some wading slinging artificials. Topwaters, flukes and husky jerk shads are a good start. Never camped there, but have hunted that are quite a bit. Eglin AFB patrols the access roads frequently, but not sure if they have jurisdiction in camp ground. Either way y’all be alright. Hope that helps, good luck!


----------



## Rockfish Coosa (Mar 22, 2019)

If you’re coming out this way to camp, I’d recommend preparing for 40 degree weather at night. Despite what some weather apps say, the nights over the past week have been in the high 30’s to the mid 40’s which isn’t enjoyable if you’ve spent the day in the mid 70’s. Also it’s Spring Turkey season this way so don’t be surprised I’d you run into a few turkey hunters where you’re fishing. Good luck and have fun.


----------



## rthensley (May 31, 2015)

Cut my trip short due to the rain that is supposed to hit today and tomorrow.

First...…..no bears, gators, or meth heads (to my knowledge).  Just some turkeys. 

Only made it out in the Bay once (Wednesday morning) due to wind. It was brutal. Really just paddled around a few minutes and made a few casts. Saw some trout (I think) jumping just outside of where the creek runs into the bay. 

Was my first time fishing brackish water and I was impressed with the variety. Caught bass, redfish, trout, catfish, and something that looks kind of like a Pike (know it is not a Pike. just no idea what it was.)

There are some big fish in that creek. Was really surprised. Caught everything, except the catfish which was on a shrimp, on a 3.5" pearl white paddle tail. 

Caught big fish every time in the creek except Wednesday morning. Fished 3 hours right at sunlight on Wednesday morning and got no bites. 

Fished 3 hours Tuesday evening on the beach west of Navarre. No bites.

Thanks for all the advice. Will be back at some point.


----------



## SurfRidr (Apr 24, 2012)

rthensley said:


> Was my first time fishing brackish water and I was impressed with the variety. Caught bass, redfish, trout, catfish, and something that looks kind of like a Pike (know it is not a Pike. just no idea what it was.)


Glad you had fun. The brackish creeks and rivers as they flow into the bays do hold quite a variety of fish. The pike-looking fish you caught I'm assuming was a chain pickerel; back home in NC they called them "jacks" but if you say that here people are as likely to think you mean a jack crevalle. Pickerel look very similar to pike, and they are fun to catch because they are aggressive and strong. Just gotta watch those teeth!

Congrats on catching some fish!


----------

